# legs..5wks to qualifier, 7wks to brit..



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i276/steve4770/Photo069.jpg

wasn't gona do any pics, but what the hell...


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

one word- AWSOME


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

fook me humongous dude...sliced to oblivion....great going fella.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

5 weeks out and looking like tht, mate thts amazing, seriously im in awe


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very very impressive mate. reps


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

A flurry of expletives just passed my lips


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

very nice bud awesome shape


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good work bro, keep it up


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Already looking nice and dry!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Love it mate, awesome wheels - keep your head down for 5 weeks and bring back the biggest trophy they have


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Wheels of steel.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

blimey


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Diced! Good luck at the comp.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

stevie flynn said:


> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i276/steve4770/Photo069.jpg
> 
> wasn't gona do any pics, but what the hell...


Mate proper granite dry...

Nice one Steve.

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is my turn to now say i am glad i am missing the Brits this year....awesome as usual Steve mate


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

wow mate, excellent i hope i can get that lean for my show !!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome mate!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

whats your diet look like mate? or is it a secret to how ur so dry 5 weeks out


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Steve, awesome!

As I said on another forum... If the council had sweeps like that, Britain would be a whole lot tidier!! pmsl!!

Johnny is upping the cardio as we speak!! He's doing class 4 too! Eek!!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

w33bam, thanks for your kind words and over on rg too... oh and johnny? do i know him? pardon my ignorance...

hate putting progress pics up, but now ive tested the water, i may add a few more pics over the next coupla weeks...


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome Steve mg: :thumbup1:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

"it is my turn to now say i am glad i am missing the Brits this year....awesome as usual Steve mate "

paul, thanks alot mate...


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

lord have mercy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

stevie flynn said:


> w33bam, thanks for your kind words and over on rg too... oh and johnny? do i know him? pardon my ignorance...


He's in my albums Steve. You've not comped with him before... he competed 1st time in 2007...

You may have judged his class (maybe I have you mixed up with someone else??)

He won the prolab 1st timers, 2nd at the Scottish Nabba novice, 2nd at the Caledonia intermediate and didn't place in class 4 at the Nabba Brits... Hopefully will this year though... but all you class 4's are as wide as you are tall so ffs give a boy a chance!!! haha!! 

I mailed him your legs pic from rg and he was immediately upping the cardio after seeing it!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

holy feck mate thats some good wheels ...


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

excellent m8


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Outstanding quads mate.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Woah...awesome, dude.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

W33BAM said:


> but all you class 4's are as wide as you are tall so ffs give a boy a chance!!! haha!!


what more does he want so there his chance to kick ass at southport..... :thumb:

tell him to stop fukcing around get himself in that top 6


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> hate putting progress pics up, but now ive tested the water, i may add a few more pics over the next coupla weeks...


yes because what all class 4 guys need is to see your upper body weeks out from the show.....scare the fukcers why don't you steve...

for those that do not know Steve he is one of the top class 4 competitors in the UK placing joint first at the NABBA Britain in 2006.......never ever fails to dail it in


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Superb condition mate:thumb: good luck (not that you will need it)


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

paul, you are way too kind bro...(i'll buy you a beer in southport) ;-)

thanks to everyone who's commented in this thread.. i really appreciate it.. this comp prep lark can mess with your head sometimes and occasionaly its difficult to judge ones own physique because the mental games you go thru..so feedback like this thread has helped settle my mind somewhat and that has boosted my motivation...

i will be the best ive ever been at the brit.. i gaurantee that...

cheers all

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> paul, you are way too kind bro...(i'll buy you a beer in southport) ;-)


it is not about being kind steve it is about you getting recognised as one of the top names in the Sport.....i will take that beer though me being fat an all


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

what can i say that hasnt been said awsome m8 :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Steve - good to hear you're still competing. Looking great mate - you really are still the vascular1


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> what more does he want so there his chance to kick ass at southport..... :thumb:
> 
> tell him to stop fukcing around get himself in that top 6


HaaHaa!! Yeah he will be working his little ass off to get a place. He's up against some big boys though but I have every faith in him.

He's always my number 1 anyway! 

Steve good luck buddy. You're looking awesome, well from what you've shown us so far!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

looking awesome mate superb shape


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaa!! Yeah he will be working his little ass off to get a place. He's up against some big boys though but I have every faith in him.
> 
> He's always my number 1 anyway!


i am sure you have told him in the past size is not everything 

to be fair onstage size is not the be all i was beaten in 2007 by guys who where 30-40lbs lighter than me.....just tell him to get shredded he has a good physique the rest will sort it self out......and tell him when he gets onstage to be noticed not just to stand there.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> paul, you are way too kind bro...(i'll buy you a beer in southport) ;-)
> 
> thanks to everyone who's commented in this thread.. i really appreciate it.. this comp prep lark can mess with your head sometimes and occasionaly its difficult to judge ones own physique because the mental games you go thru..so feedback like this thread has helped settle my mind somewhat and that has boosted my motivation...
> 
> ...


Outstanding as ever Steve - come to expect nothing less though!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely looking legs bro!!!


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Holy moly. great shape and incredibly conditioning. Kudos!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Awesome mate....please put some more pics up


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Couldn't help but check in on the thread.

You know my thoughts mate.

Your conditioning is, and has always been, a benchmark for others mate and with the added mass this year I'm really looking forward to seeing the semi finished/finished product at the qualifier/finals.

Keep pushing mate and stay in touch. Remember I'm just a call or a text away!!

J


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

James llew, that means alot cheers.. be good to see you at my qualifier..then at the brit also.. knowing your gona be there adds even more incentive for me to produce the goods..

steve


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

top stuff as always steve! awesome!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

F*&K me your legs are crazy ripped...And them vains would make a junkie enviouse.HA ha.........Good luck mate..


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Come on steve we want more pics now mate ...


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks to all who have commented.. ;-)

now here comes the bombshell... I'M NOT COMPETING... !!

i cant cope anymore with my mental state.. my mind is all over the place with diet/show/expectations/etc and its really getting me down and has done for the last couple of weeks now.. ive nearly been in bloody tears today with the thoughts going thru my head.. i am not having another 7wks like this.. i can hear wot your gona say "how can you stop now when you look like that already"... and you would be half correct, but its me thats having to live inside my head, and its driving me insane..

soz to all you good folk if ive let you down, but i gota think of me.. ;-)

steve


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

WHAT??? I do hope you are kidding on!!

I'm gutted for you that you feel you cannot continue with the contest prep.

I can't imagine how you feel so I'm not about to make judgement.

Johnny was about to give in yesterday too for similar reasons... But I managed to keep him on track.

Gutted you won't be competing at this year, but whats the point if you are doing it for the wrong reasons.

You've gotta look after you Steve. Glad your sensible enough to see that, even though your head will be securely up your bum just now!!

Take care


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

You have to think about number 1 at the end of the day!

But you are not on your own and there any many others having second thoughts or negative thoughts. But after seeing your photo i cant see what is negative about that.

If you keep posting on here i am sure the POSITIVE feedback will help you mate.

But at the end of the day your in control and have to think about yourself and family.

I am sure we all respect what ever choice you make.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

NOOOO STEVE!!!!

although i know what its like when even one week more is a week too many.

you're that far ahead though, have you thought about taking a week off the diet, clear your head and then get back to it?

REALLY want to see you winning your class this year.....


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Well Im sure some of your competitors are breathing a sigh of relief or jumping for joy @ the news, but i doubt your fans are

Seriously though m8 that leg shot is inspiring your clearly way ahead at the moment.

think about what youll be giving up "the best shape of your life?"

like liz said take some time an think about about it you can afford to


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Its hard to tell what goes on in sombodys head when dieting,ive been at that point where i felt like topping myself.

Whatever your decision is steve im sure everybody on this site will respect what is right for you mate.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Let me tell you a story Steve.

There was once this lad at my gym who was really keen on lifting weights and I mean really keen. He trained with another lad called Dave who had been competing for a number of years and this lad looked up to him and thought that one day when he had the strength and the resolve, he would also stand on stage.

One day this lad came into the gym full of enthusiasm and met Dave as they always did, to train.

At the end of the session Dave would strip down to this shorts and analyse his physique, twisting and turning as he did to view all angles of his body. Dave looked fantastic as always and the other lad felt a little insecure about how he was looking but stripped down none the less.

Dave took a look at him and told him quite bluntly, 'you'll never compete, you haven't the genetics for the sport'

This young lad was crushed and I mean crushed. This lad had so much respect for Dave and he had basically shattered all his dreams in one sentence.

Soon after Dave left the gym this lad, head bowed, walked out; lifeless, upset, hurt and angry.

He didn't come in again for a few days but when he did his head was held high. Dave was nowhere to be seen.

This young lad trained alone and with each week passing, a new confidence grew inside him.

8 months later he stepped on stage and out of a class of 13 first timers, he won.

5 years on and those words still echoed around in his head as if they had been spoken just yesterday. His diet started once again and 8 weeks out his head was all over the place. Suffering from a chest infection and not liking what he saw in the mirror, he thought long and hard about whether or not to continue. He decided he would. As the weeks passed and show day loomed he again started to grow in confidence, a new found confidence which hadn't been with him for 5 or so weeks.

On show day he stood on stage, head held high in the shape of his life. All those gruelling cardio and weight sessions flashed through his mind and those words from 5 years previous echoed around his head again 'You haven't the genetics for this sport!'

He stood their with tears in his eyes and emotions so strong that they took his breath away.

He looked out into the audience that were shouting and clapping as his name was announced. He jumped into the air punching with his fist as he did so.

His strength of character shone through, his utter determination to be the best he could be was presented that night as he hugged his tearful wife on stage.

That lad was me Steve and if it hadn't been for those words I wouldn't be where I am today.

Just as I have inspired you, you have inspired me.

Dont give up now

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very inspiring post james,

come on steve take a day or 2 off cardio add a few carbs in and have a break your condition is immense you can afford to do it.

Its your choice mate and if its really fooking with your head and effecting your life then the choice is ures at the end of the day.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thats an inspiring story James.

All the best steve if you decide to do it or not, you still look great mate.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> for those that do not know Steve he is one of the top class 4 competitors in the UK placing joint first at the NABBA Britain in 2006.......never ever fails to dail it in


Hi Paul,

Joint First?

I train with Gerry Morgan (Masters Wales & Britain 2006 winner) who trained Wayne Jones who won class 4 NABBA Britain 2006 :confused1:

Steve,

Sorry to hijack your thread. If the top half looks as good as the bottom half you have to go for it!!! Looking awesome :thumb:


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

Steve,

Your legs look awsome mate, road map vascularity.

very impressive and inspiring.

Mike.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

biscuits.. yep wayne jones beat me in 06 and very good he looked too... i think paul was quoting the scorecards as wayne and i finished on the same points, with wayne wiining on countback.. wayne has a superb physique..and was a worthy champ..

i hope waynes doing ok?

and thankyou for your kind comments.. 

steve


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear this mate.... so long as you are ok though, thats the important thing.

Hugs, Zx


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Do whatever is best for yourself mate, just as zara says as long as you are ok is the main thing. Health should allways be no1. Wether mental or physical.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> thanks to all who have commented.. ;-)
> 
> now here comes the bombshell... I'M NOT COMPETING... !!
> 
> ...


Hey bro, long time no speak!

Just saw the pix of your quads. AWESOME!!!

Totally awesome. Steve, I always credit you as having one of the best conditioned physiques ive ever seen out of the uk amateurs.

Am sorry to hear that you arent doing the comp. Even though ive only competed once i understand exactly how you feel (except you prob feel it a lot worse than i did).

All i can say is that from the pix your legs look awesome mate. A massive inspiration.

Would also be cool to see you on stage in the future. But you gotta do what you feel is right to do.

Take care mate. All the best.

Adam


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> thanks to all who have commented.. ;-)
> 
> now here comes the bombshell... I'M NOT COMPETING... !!
> 
> ...


steve i dont know you mate , but i go through the same thing every time i diet...my head gets so messed up its unreal , even got a bollocking off james l , but i manged to hang on in there , and am so glad i did, am no where your level ,but a head fcuk is all part of it these days , best wishes

mart


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

steve dont think we have ever met but i defenately know what you are going through as every bodybuilder who diets to the limit knows of this feeling,In 2007 i did my qualifier for the ukbff British and qualified,but did not think i was ready for the finals some 2 weeks later so decided not to do it(biggest mistake of my bodybuilding carreer i feel)looking back i felt tired,stressed,depressed and didnt want to go on.I have been there mate and can honestly say i regret not carrying on!!!! Any one of us may not get another chance to step on stage and if you are a warrior like i think you are let the tears flow(you will feel better)then pick yourself up and battle on to the next stage.Staying strong and fighting the overwhellming feeling to quit is what makes you a true bodybuilder and will be the reason why you will lift the trophy at the end of it all making all that hard work worth while and making you a stronger man!

I cant compete this yr as i have lost most everything ie my business,my home and finances and would kill to be able to get on stage this yr,dont miss out on this opportunity mate i know you must think of whats best for you but your dream at the start of this thread was to compete dig deep my friend and start that fire burning again.I wish you well


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome legs mate! You must be very strict to looks like that,

It must be a very hard decision not to carry on especially looking this good this far out.

I competed last year for the first time, the dieting nearly killed me and at time it felt like torchure, I did not know anything about dieting i did not allow myself any cheat days either but i kept at it with the help from some friends.

Does it get any easier?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

stevie flynn said:


> biscuits.. yep wayne jones beat me in 06 and very good he looked too... i think paul was quoting the scorecards as wayne and i finished on the same points, with wayne wiining on countback.. wayne has a superb physique..and was a worthy champ..
> 
> i hope waynes doing ok?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Wayne is doing really good and he is also in deep in contest prep right now.

I hope you decide to continue with the show


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome post James as always! Keep it alive Steve what ever you decide to do, everyone is supporting you until the end.


----------

